# Question about seeds used for cannabutter...



## Spinoza420 (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's the story, I got a whole bunch of seeds from a buddy of mine. We picked the good ones out and set aside the other yellow sickly looking ones. I'm saving the good ones and decided to do a little experiement with the other ones that couldn't be used to germinate. First I crushed the seeds up to a nice fine substance preheated the pan and simmered the crushed seed with butter. After a while we strained the solid crushed seed out and poured the butter in a ceramic bowl. Than I placed the bowl in the freezer to promote solidity and after about 20 minutes the butter was solid enough to be smeared on slices of bread. We ate it but were to stoned to realize if it gave us a body buzz... So my question is, can seeds be used for cannabutter and be effective?


----------



## iRAYone (Aug 22, 2007)

Don't know much about seeds here my recipie
THE MAD CHEF



1 bag of shake (roughly 1/2 pound - 1 pound) 
Large ccoking/stock pot (mine is a 4 gallon)
5 pounds butter or margerine
cheesecloth for straining
thick elastic bands 
empty plastic containers with lids (ice-cream pails or large tupperware work best)
ladel or coffee mug
rubber gloves or oven mitts

It's always best to use the best leaf you can find. The more potent the shake, the more potent the butter.

Step 1: Put your 5 pounds of butter/margerine into the stock pot.

Step 2: Put in your bag of VERY dry shake (try to sift out any stalks or foreign matter.)

Step 3: Fill the pot with cold water leaving about 4 inches at the top for stirring.

Step 4: Set your stove element to med heat, leaving a slight crack open on the lid for steam to escape. Once the mixture comes to a boil, turn the heat down to low and
simmer for at least 5 hours. (You can do it for longer, but 5 hours is the minimum time to simmer.)

Step 5: Stir with a wooden spoon occasionally.

Step 6: Take it off the element and let it cool for a while. (Note: you only want to cool it as much as you'll need to be able to handle it with gloves, the hotter it is, the easier it
is to squeeze the butter out of the leaf.)

Step 7: Cut yourself some squares of cheesecloth and spread out your plastic containers. Put the cloth pieces over each container and secure it with the elastic bands. (I
usually double up each bit of cheese cloth.)

Step 8: Take a ladel or coffee mug and scoop out some of the green mixture onto the cloth. Keep pouring until you get close (about 6") to the top of the container. Then
take the cheesecloth off and squeeze into the container as hard as you can to get the most butter out of the mix. 

Repeat into all containers until all of your green stew is out of the stock pot and squeezed into the containers. *Note: most of the butter is saturated into the leaves and
that's the part you want to ensure gets totally squeezed out of the mixture and into your containers.

Step 9: Put the lids on your filled containers and place them on a level surface in your freezer.

Step 10: After about 5 hours, the butter will solidify and some of the water will turn to ice. Take each container one by one over to the sink, take off the lid, and with one
hand supporting the ice block, turn container upside down and release. Some water will come pouring out, and the ice just needs to be scraped away from the main butter
block. You should be left with a smooth, round slab of light green butter.

Step 11: I store my butter in tupperwear or in ice trays in the fridge. If you've got lots, you can put the butter back in the freezer and take it out as needed. Or you can
share it with your friends.

You can use this butter just as you would regular butter in any baking recipe. Simply substitue the butter your recipe calls for with your buzzin' butter.


tHE MAD CHEF


----------



## tckfui (Aug 22, 2007)

seeds have absolutly no THC... the only part of the plant without it... I dont think polen has THC either though...


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 22, 2007)

Spinoza420 said:


> Here's the story, I got a whole bunch of seeds from a buddy of mine. We picked the good ones out and set aside the other yellow sickly looking ones. I'm saving the good ones and decided to do a little experiement with the other ones that couldn't be used to germinate. First I crushed the seeds up to a nice fine substance preheated the pan and simmered the crushed seed with butter. After a while we strained the solid crushed seed out and poured the butter in a ceramic bowl. Than I placed the bowl in the freezer to promote solidity and after about 20 minutes the butter was solid enough to be smeared on slices of bread. We ate it but were to stoned to realize if it gave us a body buzz... So my question is, can seeds be used for cannabutter and be effective?


I'd chalk most of what you and your friends felt up to placebo. Not invalidating your experience in the slightest, but seeds contain no psychoactive materials. The only thing that might have given you guys a "buzz" are the fine crystals (read: "kif") that remained on the seeds from the bag. Even with a high-fat content butter, I'm skeptical as to how much that effected your experience, given that it would be a tiny amount.

Basically, what you did is probably just add a bit more nutrition to your butter. Extracting very minute amounts of THC left on the surface of the seeds, is (in this person's opinion), a waste of your time and butter. Better to use kif left from grinding, shake in the bottom of the bag, fan leaves, or anything else that you know to have some quanitifiable amount of psychoactives. Seeds are for the birds. No pun intended.

~Ethno


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh, and by the way, I like your handle.
Baruch Spinoza is one of my favourite philosophers.

~Ethno


----------



## Spinoza420 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, wow do I feel retarded... HAHAHA The only thing I probebly did was make myself sterile...  Anyways thanks for the info and I will remember to never try that again.


----------



## gtrking2007 (Sep 2, 2007)

i think is seeds had THC in them we would be smoking them lol.!!!


----------



## red phoenix (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks for telling me not to make canabutter with seeds but i'd like to try to make cannabis muffins using a poppyseed recipes (substituting poppyseeds with cannabis seeds) anyone tried something like that


----------



## tckfui (Sep 21, 2007)

I've never tried that... but aren't they too big??? wouldnt that be some really really crunch muffins???... like eating unpoped popcorn curnles?


----------



## straitkilla911 (Sep 7, 2010)

sorry about the date of this post, but anyways... I was reading a book by Adam Gottlieb titled The art and science of cooking with Cannabis and there is a recipe for cannabutter using seeds. After a quick google search i found mixed information as to whether cannabis seeds truly do(or do not) contain THC on their outer shell as stated at this website:
http://weedsmokersguide.com/cannabutter-seeds/

Apologize in advance if this is a dumb question, just hoping someone more knowledgeable can clear things up.


----------



## akgrown (Sep 9, 2010)

Seeds will add benifit to your butter but not in the way you are thinking. They are high in Fiber and Anti-Oxydents. They are very nutricious.


----------



## straitkilla911 (Sep 10, 2010)

Appreciate the knowledge. hmm perhaps i will still give it a shot.


----------



## iRAYone (Sep 12, 2010)

In my opinion the seeds do not contain THC only the genetics to produce THC.


----------

